# Best Bow Under $400



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've decided to replace the Browning bow that I've been using for the past 20 years or so. I'm going to put in for archery this year and not do the dedicated hunter thing anymore. I'd like to keep costs down and might even buy a used bow. 

If you had a spending limit of $400, what new bow would you buy? 

Also, if you were to buy a used bow, what would you look for?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

On Archerytalk.com, there is a guy selling brand new Ross Cardiacs, 60 and 70lbers any draw length for $285 TYD. These are really nice single cam bows with plenty of speed. At this price, you could have it all set up for $400......
kth


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was in the same situation three years ago and ended up with a Bear. I shot many bows and just did not see anything of comparable value. Supposedly Bear owns many of the patents that others have to pay for and therefore their costs are much lower not to mention not spending nearly as much on marketing. At this time of year, you have a lot of time, try a lot of them out and see what fits your fancy the best. Here is an example of a full set up for $349 from CABELA'S


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I have to second the Bear line of bows. I have not owned one, but when I was looking for new bows and also just shooting different bows for fun, the pro shop had me shoot some Bears just to compare them with pro forms. For the money they are sweet. 
I have heard good things about the brute by PSE as well, but have never shot one. But truthfully if you could muster 100 more bucks look into the bow madness. That is a great bow for the money.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know if your familiar with the Browning Illusion or not, but I have an '07 model I am trying to sell. 60-70# right hand, all set for $450. The add is on KSl if you want to see pictures. Or just PM me.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I'd look on KSL.com and find a hoyt. There are usually alot of them on there that are new, last years model, barely used for that price range and they are most of the time all set up.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

honkerfool said:


> I'd look on KSL.com and find a hoyt. There are usually alot of them on there that are new, last years model, barely used for that price range and they are most of the time all set up.


That should tell you something about HOYT. Keep your eye out for a used Mathews Switchback XT.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

The best advice is to shoot them all as each feels a little bit different. Once you think you have found what feels best to you, then search KSL and especially Archerytalk.com. All of the manufacturers make nice/fast bows. Forget the names and find what feels RIGHT to you!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on archery talk, they have a huge selection. I just bought my wife a target bow off of there.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I shoot a Ross Cardiac and if they are $280 I would pick one up in a second. I love mine and I paid more than that. Wilde Arrow in Centerville also had the cheaper Mathews line on sale all set up for $350. They are pretty good bows as well.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

MEEN said:


> honkerfool said:
> 
> 
> > I'd look on KSL.com and find a hoyt. There are usually alot of them on there that are new, last years model, barely used for that price range and they are most of the time all set up.
> ...


 :roll:

ut1013 is right though. Buy whatever feels good to you.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and opinions, guys. I like the idea of shooting a few different bows. Is there a place in far northern Utah where I could go to test some different makes and models?


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes there is a place in Logan. Call Lance at Top Of Utah Archery 435-753-9610. He carries PSE, Elite, Martin, and may have a few others brands for sale.

Tell him I sent you :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm glad someone posted this. I have kinda the same dilema. Except I want to get one for my dad. My range is between 300 and if I can talk my wife into it 500, I got my Bear bow 2 years ago for right around 450 and I love it.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

hay fanboys stay off the line. all he asked was what's the best bow for under 450. Not for a marketing pitch. Imo i would look on archerytalk, i believe it was brought up. You will find deal on there like you wouldn't believe. At or a little over what you are asking to pay. I shoot hoyt my self but it's not for everyone. so pick a few brand and then go from there. hope you find something great, and WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I would say Bear or Mission. Both great bows for the price range.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> hay fanboys stay off the line. all he asked was what's the best bow for under 450. Not for a marketing pitch. Imo i would look on archerytalk, i believe it was brought up. You will find deal on there like you wouldn't believe. At or a little over what you are asking to pay. I shoot hoyt my self but it's not for everyone. so pick a few brand and then go from there. hope you find something great, and WHAT YOU WANT





BirdDogger said:


> I've decided to replace the Browning bow that I've been using for the past 20 years or so. I'm going to put in for archery this year and not do the dedicated hunter thing anymore. I'd like to keep costs down and might even buy a used bow.
> 
> If you had a spending limit of $400, what new bow would you buy?
> 
> Also, if you were to buy a used bow, what would you look for?


He actually asked "what new bow would you buy?" which is basically asking for an opinion, so every "fanboy" , is giving there opinion. Who even knows what the best bow is? Its all based on personal opinion, unless you totally look at performance charts, but who's standards are the charts set too?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll finish this off. Over the past month I've looked at every bow I could get my hands on. I've asked questions, looked them over, even test fired a few. In the end I bought a bow sight unseen. I wound up buying the Ross Cardiac from Dave Hattok on Archerytalk.com tonight. Ut1031, you will either be the hero or the goat on this one since you pointed me in that direction! :lol: 

You know what finally spurred me on to get the bow? All this dang talk from the legislature about cutting my salary and benefits. I figured that if I wanted a new bow this year I'd better get it ASAP before I find out how much I won't be making next fall. -)O(-


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Wish I'd have gotten involved a bit sooner on this thread... though you're done and paid for, keep in mind a used bow is a used bow and will not have a warranty (except elite) and may have things wrong with them that even the seller didn't know about. 

I could have thrown several different ideas your way, but don't begrudge you looking for a deal either. If you are curious to see just what that Ross will do, feel free to stop by the shop in Logan... 20 W 800 North T-F 11-7. I'll be in Vegas for the WAF this weekend - leaving tomorrow AM, so I won't be back til Tues.

I dealt with Ross when they were a Bowtech/Savage owned brand - they weren't, then they were, and now they're not :? - so I couldn't even steer you in their direction anymore, but I am familiar with their bows. Pretty sweet.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll be stopping by sometime to set the bow up. It's brand new in the box, but I bought it bare bones and not ready to shoot. It is a surplus bow so you're right about the lack of a warranty. That's the scary part. All the reviews on the Ross bows are great. I'm hoping that the deal is not too good to be true.


----------

